# Classical Music Youtube Project: Need Someone Willing To Record High Quality Audio



## estwhy (Oct 28, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I'm a car guy and a person of peculiar interests. That's the short version, and for everyones sake I'll just say it like that. I'm trying to make a youtube series based on ambiance. I really think it's promising. I'm really just making proof of concept videos right now until I solve my main issue.

Music.

I need music for my videos. Maybe if I'm crazy enough I'd even pay but really what I'm looking for is a partner on the project.






This is my proof of concept video. I didn't realize that classical music is probably the best place I could possibly find a partner for the project for a lot of reasons so hopefully someone thinks this is a at least passable use of time, if not outright a good idea.


----------

